# 5.1/2.1 x530 logitech / z506 logitech oder was anderes ?



## Chrisii* (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo liebe Community (:
bin neu hier, verzeiht mir also wenn ich hier falsch bin (;

So.
ich will mir ein neues Soundsystem für den Computer kaufen. Habe die ganze Zeit zwischen den X530 und den z506 von logitech geschwankt. Nun habe ich hier in manchen Threads gelesen das die ein Fehleinkauf sind. Kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen, da mein freund die auch hat und die schon reinballern (x530). Nun habe ich aber auch viele Probleme gehört, dass wenn man zu leise hört irgendwelche Radiosender im Hintergrund zu hören sind, dass wenn wer das Licht aus macht so ein komisches Geräusch in den Boxen kommt was ziehmlich stört und dass man ne gute soundkarte braucht damit alle 5 Speaker funktionieren(x530). Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das mein Laptop hat (Medion). Bekomme aber bald HP Pavillion G7. i5 Prozessor und so... Will da echt keinen Fehler machen.
Könnt ihr mir vill. noch bessere empfehlen bis 75€? Und zu was würdet ihr mir raten 5.1 oder 2.1 ?.
Kann man die Boxen auch neben bei an den Tv schließen ? Für Ps3 und so ???
Hat mich halt alles bisschen ins schwanken gebracht was ich hier in den ganzen Threads gelesen habe ...

Nun Spamt mir in die Kommentare will nun endlich Gewissheit haben ((:
Lg:Chrisii


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn du oft einen mit der Pfanne aufs Ohr bekommen hast kannst du Logitröt kaufen. Bei deinem Wunschpreis bleibt nur 2.0 oder 2.1. Bei 2.1 würde sich das Edifier C2 anbieten und bei 2.0 wäre es zb das Edifier R1600T-plus


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juni 2012)

Finger wech von logitech 

hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/95148-erfahrungsbericht-test-edifier-c2.html


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/95148-erfahrungsbericht-test-edifier-c2.html

ist wohl das beste 2.1 sys für dein Budget.


----------



## Chrisii* (1. Juni 2012)

Aber wieso habt ihr alle was gegen Logitech. Bei meinem Freund ballert das gut rein und hat auch nen guten sound =!


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juni 2012)

das problem bei logitech ist das sie viele sachen im PC bereich machen dafür aber nix richtig gutes im Gegenteil zu Firmen die sich auf eine sache spezialisiert haben.


----------



## Chrisii* (1. Juni 2012)

Aber bei den x530 haben die doch eig. gute Arbeit geleistet ?


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> das problem bei logitech ist das sie viele sachen im PC bereich machen dafür aber nix richtig gutes im Gegenteil zu Firmen die sich auf eine sache spezialisiert haben.


einige mäuse sind doch super von denen....


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juni 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:


> einige mäuse sind doch super von denen....


 
ja okay hast recht die mx 500 und die G9.


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> ja okay hast recht die mx 500 und die G9.


 danke 


aber die lautsprecher sind voll fürn popo^^
die machen nur bumm bumm....
schöner klang...WTF!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2012)

Chrisii* schrieb:


> Aber wieso habt ihr alle was gegen Logitech. Bei meinem Freund ballert das gut rein und hat auch nen guten sound =!


 
Unpräziser Bass quasi keine Höhen. Die Klangregelung bei Tröt ist ein Witz. Vielleicht sollte man sich eine Stereoanlage anhören dann wird man nach dem Zeugs nur treten.
Selbst die Eingabegeräte sind nicht das Pralle. Eine verzogene Diva


----------



## Xylezz (1. Juni 2012)

Das letzte wirklich gute Produkt von Logitech war die MX518


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juni 2012)

Xylezz schrieb:


> Das letzte wirklich gute Produkt von Logitech war die MX518


 
meinte ich doch :p:p:p

aber jetzt back to topic 
die logitech sind einfach nur Plastikmüll ich hab noch nie gute Lautsprecher gehört die aus plaste sind selbst meine Teufel sind bescheiden die edifier sind da schon ma aus mdf und wie ich finde erzeugt das schon mal nen besseren klang.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2012)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> meinte ich doch :p:p:p
> 
> aber jetzt back to topic
> die logitech sind einfach nur Plastikmüll ich hab noch nie gute Lautsprecher gehört die aus plaste sind selbst meine Teufel sind bescheiden die edifier sind da schon ma aus mdf und wie ich finde erzeugt das schon mal nen besseren klang.


Verstärker und Subwoofer getrennt für eine bessere Aufstellung und eine getrennte Klangregelung für Höhen und Bässe. Dazu eine kleine IR FBfür dei Faulen unter uns


----------



## Chrisii* (1. Juni 2012)

Also um das von euch aufzufassen sollte ich mir zum musik hören am pc eine 2.1 Anlage gönnen ? 
Könntet ihr mir da paar vorschläge machen ?
Bis 75€ / Sollten schon richtig reinballern ! (:


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

siehe 2. post


----------



## Chrisii* (1. Juni 2012)

Beispiele ? :bb


----------



## WaldemarE (1. Juni 2012)

es kommt nur das EDIFIER C2 / C2 PLUS in frage bei deinen Budget das wars für das Geld gibt's nix besseres nur Müll


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

willst du nicht verstehen oder tust nur so? 


Edifier C2


----------



## Xylezz (1. Juni 2012)

Wobei ich persönlich lieber zum 2.0 greifen würde da die gerade im Angebot sind bei Mindfactory und wirklich gut klingen. 

Aber wenn du nur auf die Fresse Bass willst dann kauf halt Logitech und werd glücklich(da du nichts anderes kennst kannst du ja auch nichts vermissen) wobei das schon selten dämlich wäre ^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte ja schon für beide Optionen ein System gepostet. 2.0 böte den besseren Klang hat allerdings nicht den super Tiefbass. Vielleicht das Microlab würde noch passen


----------



## Iceananas (2. Juni 2012)

Chrisii* schrieb:


> Aber wieso habt ihr alle was gegen Logitech. Bei meinem Freund ballert das gut rein und hat auch nen guten sound =!


 
Aus dem infantilen Gebashe ist es wohl nicht klargeworden, wieso alle nix von Logitech halten und das völlig zu Recht. Ich versuche es mal:

was du verwechselst, ist guter Sound mit viel Bass. Schlechte Lautsprecher wie 10€ Teile aus Lidl haben kein Bass, da heißt aber nicht, dass viel Bass gleich gute Soundqualität ist. Ich schlage vor, du läufst in die Hifi-Abteilung, die es auch in jedem MediaMarkt/Saturn gibt rein und hörst dir eine CD mit den dortigen Lautsprechern an. Natürlich kann man das nicht direkt vergleichen, da die Geräte dort mehrere hundert oder tausend Euro kosten, aber nur damit du überhaupt kennenlernst, dass es bei der Musik nicht nur ums BUMBUM geht, sondern es auch SoundQUALITÄT gibt.

Zurück zu Logitech: es werden Kunden nur mit sehr, sehr viel (schlechtem, wummerndem) Bass geblendet. Alle Töne außerhalb vom Bassbereich sind wirklich grottenschlecht und klingen nach Blechbüchse.
Eine konkrete Empfehlung wurde schon mehrfach gegeben, was besseres als Edifier C2 (bei dem du den Bass bei Bedarf auch stark ausfahren kannst) bekommst du für den Preis nicht.
Die Empfehlung von 2.0 Systeme teile ich nicht, der fehlende Bass wird dir keine Freude bereiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Tiefbass ist Geschmackssache


----------



## Iceananas (2. Juni 2012)

Zweifelsfrei, aber ich denke, dass der/die TE schon ein wenig Tiefbass haben will.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Bass dürfte trotzdem ausreichen, nur das letzte Quäntchen Boom Boom wird fehlen. Dafür ist aber der Bereich Mitten / Mitteltiefton vorhanden, was den meisten 2.1 Systemen fehlt


----------



## Iceananas (2. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bass dürfte trotzdem ausreichen, nur das letzte Quäntchen Boom Boom wird fehlen. Dafür ist aber der Bereich Mitten / Mitteltiefton vorhanden, was den meisten 2.1 Systemen fehlt


 
Bei 2.0 Systemen ist in der Preisklasse bei gut 60 Hz schluss - das wäre mir zu wenig.
Außerdem kommts auf den Musikstil an, ich glaube z.B. nicht, dass man bei House den 400Hz Bereich braucht. Den Bass dagegen schon.


----------



## Chrisii* (2. Juni 2012)

Hay Ok 
Habe mich jetzt für 2.1 Boxen entschieden (:
Für musik und so...
Habe jetzt gute sachen gefunden 
z.B die von Teufel 
c100 die kosten 150€ 

Würdet ihr mir die empfehlen ?
Habt ihr noch andere bis 150€?


----------



## Iceananas (2. Juni 2012)

Bloß kein Teufel, die sind in dem Bereich fast genauso schlimm wie Logitech. 

Edifier ist quasi erste Wahl bei (günstigen) 2.1 PC-Systemen. Entweder bleibst du beim C2 (der wirklich mehr als genug Dampf hat und locker besser als diese Teufel klingt. Lass dich nicht von irgendwelchen Watt-Zahlen beeindrucken. Die sagen NIX darüber aus, wie die Lautsprecher klingen und man muss die physikalischen Hintergründe verstehen, um die Zahlen interpretieren zu können) oder du gehst auf 200€ und holst dir gleich das Edifier S530(D). Die Dinger klingen noch nach Lautsprecher und der Subwoofer bläst einem das Hirn raus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Nö, ich finde die Microsatelliten mit Breitbandbestückung für den Preis völlig überzogen. Hier wären noch ein paar Edifiermodelle und vielleicht noch Sony.

Ich würde trotzdem ein Probehören zwischen den 2.0 und 2.1 machen. Klar das bei 2 Boxen der Tiefstbass fehlt, aber auf der anderen Seite ist bei vielen 2.1 System knapp unter dem Hochton nix mehr ausser Bass


----------



## Iceananas (2. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Nö, ich finde die Microsatelliten mit Breitbandbestückung für den Preis völlig überzogen.



Auf was war das jetzt bezogen? 



> Ich würde trotzdem ein Probehören zwischen den 2.0 und 2.1 machen. Klar das bei 2 Boxen der Tiefstbass fehlt, aber auf der anderen Seite ist bei vielen 2.1 System knapp unter dem Hochton nix mehr ausser Bass


 
Wo gibts denn 2.0 Systeme zum Probehören?
Letzteres bestreite ich ja nicht, daher der verweis an Edifier, bei denen ist der Frequenzgang noch im erträglichen Rahmen. Bei Logitech hätte ich dann doch lieber ein anderes 2.0 System


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

> Auf was war das jetzt bezogen?


Auf das Teufel System was der TE vorgeschlagen hatte.
Die Systeme würde man zb in einem Geschäft für Musikerbedarf finden oder man bestellt sich so ein System mit


----------



## Chrisii* (2. Juni 2012)

Edifier S530(D) Also die beste Lösung ? 

 Edifier S530(D) vs Teufel C100/200 
Was wäre euer Favo. ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Bei mir fallen beide Teufelsystme raus. Zum 100 hatte ich ja schon den Grund genant und bei dem 200 stört die USB Soundkarte


----------



## Chrisii* (2. Juni 2012)

Ich denke ich kaufe mir das Edifier 530D (:
DAS ist jetzt anscheinend der Teufel Killer ! 
Danke


----------



## Chrisii* (2. Juni 2012)

Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar günstige Seiten sagen. 
Bei Amazon kosten die 240€ 
Habe auch schon für 200€ gesehen nur bin ich mir bei den seiten nicht sicher :xx


----------



## dj*viper (2. Juni 2012)

hier:
Edifier S530D 2.1 PC-Lautsprecher-System: PC Lautsprecher Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
ab 209€


----------



## 10203040 (2. Juni 2012)

Chrisii* schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar günstige Seiten sagen.
> Bei Amazon kosten die 240€
> Habe auch schon für 200€ gesehen nur bin ich mir bei den seiten nicht sicher :xx


 
http://geizhals.de/637254


----------



## Chrisii* (2. Juni 2012)

Ja genau das habe ich auch gefunden nur stört mich das da 

hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Peripheriegeräte - Sound - Boxen - 2.1 
Bei den weißen für 198 sowie 209€ steht dadrunter:Besonderheiten dieses Einzelstücks: • Gebrauchsspuren • Verpackung: geöffnet • Verpackung: beschädigt • Verpackung: Siegel geöffnet • Verpackung: Fremdaufkleber 

Ach und noch was !!!

Man weiß ja nie wie lange die Boxen halten... Wie lange haben die Garantie ??? Kb das ich sie dann 1 jahr habe und sie dann kaputt gehen ... Bei Teufel hat man ja 12 Jahre Garantie oder so


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Mir persönlich ist der Preisunterschied zu gering wenn die nicht die üblichen 2 Jahre bieten. Kann ein Garantierückläufer, Ausstellungsstück usw sein. Meist haben die 1 Jahr.


----------



## Chrisii* (2. Juni 2012)

Also lieber bei Amazon kaufen ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Ich würde da doch dann eher Mindfactory nehmen ist ja auch dort 10 Taler günstiger ( ok bereinigtincl. Shipping sind es nur ein paaar Dosen Bier  )


----------



## Iceananas (2. Juni 2012)

Bei Arlt gibts die für 219€ inkl. Versand, das ist ein guter Preis finde ich.

Garantie sind es die üblichen 2 Jahre.


----------



## Chrisii* (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich son Laden in der Umgebung nicht. Da steht i.wie nichts per post schicken :x


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

in der Geizhalsübersicht steht doch in der leicht übersehbaren Farbe -> Gratisversand


----------



## Chrisii* (2. Juni 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> in der Geizhalsübersicht steht doch in der leicht übersehbaren Farbe -> Gratisversand


 Ich meinte die bei ARLT!

Aber ich glaube ich werde sie mir bei Billiger.de kaufen für 212€

PS: Kurze Frage wenn ich voll aufdrehe ist der ton dann immer noch gut verständlich nicht das der bass dann überwiegt und man nichts mehr hört ...

PS²: Wenn ich voll aufdrehe hört das auch mein Block ? Stehen ca. 10 Häuser im Block


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2012)

Bei Arlt steht das aber auch .
Ob der Ton bei Full Pull noch gut klingt kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe hier nur das C2, S 550 und meine Home Cinema Anlage wobei nur die letztere mal richtig aufgerissen hatte


----------



## Iceananas (3. Juni 2012)

Chrisii* schrieb:


> Ich meinte die bei ARLT!
> 
> Aber ich glaube ich werde sie mir bei Billiger.de kaufen für 212€



Geizhals bzw billiger.de sind nur Suchportale. Die Seiten listen nur die Preise verschiedener Shops.
Arlt versendet Versandkostenfrei, der erste Shop bei billiger.de nicht.



Chrisii* schrieb:


> PS: Kurze Frage wenn ich voll aufdrehe ist der ton dann immer noch gut verständlich nicht das der bass dann überwiegt und man nichts mehr hört ...


Edifier sind recht pegelfest. Selbst ein C2 mit "nur" 90(?) Watt Ausgangsleistung kann man volle Pulle aufdrehen, ohne dass großartig was verzerrt. Dröhnt bei deinem Freund etwa der Bass, wenn man lauter macht? 
Aber ich würde mir da eher Sorgen um mein Gehör machen als um den Sound 



Chrisii* schrieb:


> PS²: Wenn ich voll aufdrehe hört das auch mein Block ? Stehen ca. 10 Häuser im Block


 Welcher Sinn außer Ruhestörung? Man wirds hören, aber so laut wie beim Konzert wirds nicht


----------



## Chrisii* (3. Juni 2012)

OK..
Habe jetzt aber wieder rum in Testberichten gelesen das Diese Anlage eher für Filme bestimmt ist. Nicht das perfekte für Musik...
Ich habe vor nur musik mit diesen zu hören ...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn du nur Musik hören willst, nimm Nahfeldmonitore oder einfaches Stereo. In dem gleichen Preisbereich sind die viel besser für Musik geeignet, während solche 2.1-Sets für Filme/Spiele besser sind (klingen zwar schlechter aber man hat den Bumbum-Effekt im Bassbereich, welcher top ist bei Filmen).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2012)

Hurra wieder am Anfang?Hatte ich doch relativ am Anfang schon erwähnt das 2.0 den besseren Klang böte. Bestell beide und schicke das zurück was nicht gefällt


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Juni 2012)

Nahfeld für 75 Kröten  Da bin ich gespannt was aus dem Hut gezaubert wird


----------



## Sven_Musik (3. Juni 2012)

Habe Laptop :bbb


----------



## Sven_Musik (3. Juni 2012)

Ich suche auch so ne Anlage wie du ca.


----------

